# reel parts



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

does anyone have a box in the garage full of reel parts? i need one a couple drag knobs, all kinds of sizes and whatever kind of reel. i also need a handle


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

try finding a schematic at pennparts.com and tell me what you need....................ive got tons of parts


----------

